# Il Coronavirus circola nell’aria



## admin (3 Aprile 2020)

Clamorosa news da Repubblica (Ma su questi lidi ne abbiamo avuto sempre il sospetto NDR): il coronavirus Covid-19 circola anche nell’aria. Gli studi effettuati hanno scoperto che la diffusione del virus nell’aria è sostenuta, più di quanto si credesse. L’OMS si prepara a rivedere le norme.

*Repubblica cartacea: sono tanti i dubbi sulla nuova malattia. Gli ultimi studi confermano che la diffusione del virus nell'aria è più sostenuta rispetto a quanto si pensasse. Ed ora gli Usa, ad esempio, consigliano di utilizzare le mascherine anche in pubblico. L'OMS si dichiara pronta a cambiare le linee guida, mentre secondo L'ISS il virus negli ospedali potrebbe trasmettersi anche attraverso l'effetto aerosol prodotto dai ventilatori meccanici. Ciò significa che il virus potrebbe restare e accumularsi anche in stanze chiuse ed affollate e in ascensori, se persone infette ci restassero a lungo. In Inghilterra hanno dimostrato che il virus può resistere nell'aria, come effetto aerosol, da 1 a 3 ore. In un'ora (comunque tantissimo NDR) però tende a dimezzarsi. In Usa hanno dimostrato che il virus, con un semplice starnuto, può viaggiare per circa 7-8 metri. In Cina, negli ospedali, tracce di virus sono state trovate addirittura su davanzali e grate degli impianti di aerosol. Questo significa che dal coronavirus dovremo imparare a proteggerci anche quando torneremo ad uscire di casa.

Alla luce di queste ultime ricerche, in futuro, per uscire, quando ci si troverà al cospetto di molte persone, dovremo indossare mascherine ed più rispettare il metro di distanza. E le mascherine chirurgiche non rappresentano la soluzione ideale, perchè non sigillano naso e bocca e non sono filtranti. Le mascherine, inoltre, non devono essere toccate con le mani nemmeno esternamente. Sono monouso e si tengono solamente dalle 2 alle 4 ore.*


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa news (Ma su questi lidi ne abbiamo avuto sempre il sospetto NDR): il coronavirus Covid-19 circola anche nell’aria. Gli studi effettuati hanno scoperto che la diffusione del virus nell’aria è sostenuta. L’OMS si prepara a rivedere le norme.



Quante volte lo abbiamo scritto? Pazzesco.


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa news (Ma su questi lidi ne abbiamo avuto sempre il sospetto NDR): il coronavirus Covid-19 circola anche nell’aria. Gli studi effettuati hanno scoperto che la diffusione del virus nell’aria è sostenuta, più di quanto si credesse. L’OMS si prepara a rivedere le norme.



L'OMS deve essere bombardata


----------



## Black (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa news da Repubblica (Ma su questi lidi ne abbiamo avuto sempre il sospetto NDR): il coronavirus Covid-19 circola anche nell’aria. Gli studi effettuati hanno scoperto che la diffusione del virus nell’aria è sostenuta, più di quanto si credesse. L’OMS si prepara a rivedere le norme.



e quindi? tutti chiusi in casa fino al vaccino ovvero almeno 1 anno? non è possibile ovviamente


----------



## Lambro (3 Aprile 2020)

Circolazione per 3 ore, così dicono gli studi attuali,in forma di aereosol.
E' la fine della socialità per come la conoscevamo,almeno fino al vaccino.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa news da Repubblica (Ma su questi lidi ne abbiamo avuto sempre il sospetto NDR): il coronavirus Covid-19 circola anche nell’aria. Gli studi effettuati hanno scoperto che la diffusione del virus nell’aria è sostenuta, più di quanto si credesse. L’OMS si prepara a rivedere le norme.



Non ho parole...spero si tratti solo che pensavano sopravvivesse 5 minuti e ne sopravvive 10..se parliamo di ore o peggio davvero non se ne esce più


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2020)

Ah, è sempre tutto naturale. Eh?


----------



## sunburn (3 Aprile 2020)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa news da Repubblica (Ma su questi lidi ne abbiamo avuto sempre il sospetto NDR): il coronavirus Covid-19 circola anche nell’aria. Gli studi effettuati hanno scoperto che la diffusione del virus nell’aria è sostenuta, più di quanto si credesse. L’OMS si prepara a rivedere le norme.



Ho letto un articolo di Repubblica e parla di circa 3 ore in luoghi chiusi e affollati e quindi credono sia consigliato cambiare spesso l’aria.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Aprile 2020)

OMS colpevole quanto la Cina a questo punto. Lo dicevamo noi qui da mesi e loro ci arrivano solo adesso


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2020)

*Repubblica cartacea: sono tanti i dubbi sulla nuova malattia. Gli ultimi studi confermano che la diffusione del virus nell'aria è più sostenuta rispetto a quanto si pensasse. Ed ora gli Usa, ad esempio, consigliano di utilizzare le mascherine anche in pubblico. L'OMS si dichiara pronta a cambiare le linee guida, mentre secondo L'ISS il virus negli ospedali potrebbe trasmettersi anche attraverso l'effetto aerosol prodotto dai ventilatori meccanici. Ciò significa che il virus potrebbe restare e accumularsi anche in stanze chiuse ed affollate e in ascensori, se persone infette ci restassero a lungo. In Inghilterra hanno dimostrato che il virus può resistere nell'aria, come effetto aerosol, da 1 a 3 ore. In un'ora (comunque tantissimo NDR) però tende a dimezzarsi. In Usa hanno dimostrato che il virus, con un semplice starnuto, può viaggiare per circa 7-8 metri. In Cina, negli ospedali, tracce di virus sono state trovate addirittura su davanzali e grate degli impianti di aerosol. Questo significa che dal coronavirus dovremo imparare a proteggerci anche quando torneremo ad uscire di casa. 

Alla luce di queste ultime ricerche, in futuro, per uscire, quando ci si troverà al cospetto di molte persone, dovremo indossare mascherine ed più rispettare il metro di distanza. E le mascherine chirurgiche non rappresentano la soluzione ideale, perchè non sigillano naso e bocca e non sono filtranti. Le mascherine, inoltre, non devono essere toccate con le mani nemmeno esternamente. Sono monouso e si tengono solamente dalle 2 alle 4 ore.*


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa news da Repubblica (Ma su questi lidi ne abbiamo avuto sempre il sospetto NDR): il coronavirus Covid-19 circola anche nell’aria. Gli studi effettuati hanno scoperto che la diffusione del virus nell’aria è sostenuta, più di quanto si credesse. L’OMS si prepara a rivedere le norme.
> 
> *Repubblica cartacea: sono tanti i dubbi sulla nuova malattia. Gli ultimi studi confermano che la diffusione del virus nell'aria è più sostenuta rispetto a quanto si pensasse. Ed ora gli Usa, ad esempio, consigliano di utilizzare le mascherine anche in pubblico. L'OMS si dichiara pronta a cambiare le linee guida, mentre secondo L'ISS il virus negli ospedali potrebbe trasmettersi anche attraverso l'effetto aerosol prodotto dai ventilatori meccanici. Ciò significa che il virus potrebbe restare e accumularsi anche in stanze chiuse ed affollate e in ascensori, se persone infette ci restassero a lungo. In Inghilterra hanno dimostrato che il virus può resistere nell'aria, come effetto aerosol, da 1 a 3 ore. In un'ora (comunque tantissimo NDR) però tende a dimezzarsi. In Usa hanno dimostrato che il virus, con un semplice starnuto, può viaggiare per circa 7-8 metri. In Cina, negli ospedali, tracce di virus sono state trovate addirittura su davanzali e grate degli impianti di aerosol. Questo significa che dal coronavirus dovremo imparare a proteggerci anche quando torneremo ad uscire di casa.
> 
> Alla luce di queste ultime ricerche, in futuro, per uscire, quando ci si troverà al cospetto di molte persone, dovremo indossare mascherine ed più rispettare il metro di distanza. E le mascherine chirurgiche non rappresentano la soluzione ideale, perchè non sigillano naso e bocca e non sono filtranti. Le mascherine, inoltre, non devono essere toccate con le mani nemmeno esternamente. Sono monouso e si tengono solamente dalle 2 alle 4 ore.*



Disastro incredibile. Praticamente, si rischia ovunque: al Supermercato, in farmacia, in tutti i locali. Penso in particolare a ristoranti, pizzerie, locali in cui si sta a lungo. Se le cose stanno così, non riapriranno praticamente più.


----------



## andre85 (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa news da Repubblica (Ma su questi lidi ne abbiamo avuto sempre il sospetto NDR): il coronavirus Covid-19 circola anche nell’aria. Gli studi effettuati hanno scoperto che la diffusione del virus nell’aria è sostenuta, più di quanto si credesse. L’OMS si prepara a rivedere le norme.



L ho studio e' vecchio fatto in un ambiente fortemente artificiale. Con questo non voglio dire che non sia possibile ma bisognerebbe informarsi meglio. questo studio risale al 17 marzo ( potete cercarlo on line) e c e anche un altro studio uscito ogni su Nature che analizza i diversi studi in materia. Per farla breve ci sono studi che hanno riscontrati RNA del virus nell area e altri no ( fatti in ospedali con pazienti COVID-19). Ma tutti gli studi condotti fino ad oggi non dimostrano che il virus si posso effettivamente trasmette nell aria, perche oltre ad essere presente deve essercene in quatita sufficente per infettare un altra persona e deve avere un RNA sufficentemente alto, sempre per infettare una persona


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica cartacea: sono tanti i dubbi sulla nuova malattia. Gli ultimi studi confermano che la diffusione del virus nell'aria è più sostenuta rispetto a quanto si pensasse. Ed ora gli Usa, ad esempio, consigliano di utilizzare le mascherine anche in pubblico. L'OMS si dichiara pronta a cambiare le linee guida, mentre secondo L'ISS il virus negli ospedali potrebbe trasmettersi anche attraverso l'effetto aerosol prodotto dai ventilatori meccanici. Ciò significa che il virus potrebbe restare e accumularsi anche in stanze chiuse ed affollate e in ascensori, se persone infette ci restassero a lungo. In Inghilterra hanno dimostrato che il virus può resistere nell'aria, come effetto aerosol, da 1 a 3 ore. In un'ora (comunque tantissimo NDR) però tende a dimezzarsi. In Usa hanno dimostrato che il virus, con un semplice starnuto, può viaggiare per circa 7-8 metri. In Cina, negli ospedali, tracce di virus sono state trovate addirittura su davanzali e grate degli impianti di aerosol. Questo significa che dal coronavirus dovremo imparare a proteggerci anche quando torneremo ad uscire di casa.
> 
> Alla luce di queste ultime ricerche, in futuro, per uscire, quando ci si troverà al cospetto di molte persone, dovremo indossare mascherine ed più rispettare il metro di distanza. E le mascherine chirurgiche non rappresentano la soluzione ideale, perchè non sigillano naso e bocca e non sono filtranti. Le mascherine, inoltre, non devono essere toccate con le mani nemmeno esternamente. Sono monouso e si tengono solamente dalle 2 alle 4 ore.*



Il piano del controllo della popolazione ha inizio, a questo punto me ne sbatto del contagio e torno alla mia vita, io non resto chiuso in casa anni ad aspettare un vaccino o a farmi vedere 2000 mascherine a settimana. Se devo prenderlo lo prendo e amen, se sono forte sopravvivo, se non lo sono ci rimango e amen, la libertà non ha prezzo.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa news da Repubblica (Ma su questi lidi ne abbiamo avuto sempre il sospetto NDR): il coronavirus Covid-19 circola anche nell’aria. Gli studi effettuati hanno scoperto che la diffusione del virus nell’aria è sostenuta, più di quanto si credesse. L’OMS si prepara a rivedere le norme.
> 
> *Repubblica cartacea: sono tanti i dubbi sulla nuova malattia. Gli ultimi studi confermano che la diffusione del virus nell'aria è più sostenuta rispetto a quanto si pensasse. Ed ora gli Usa, ad esempio, consigliano di utilizzare le mascherine anche in pubblico. L'OMS si dichiara pronta a cambiare le linee guida, mentre secondo L'ISS il virus negli ospedali potrebbe trasmettersi anche attraverso l'effetto aerosol prodotto dai ventilatori meccanici. Ciò significa che il virus potrebbe restare e accumularsi anche in stanze chiuse ed affollate e in ascensori, se persone infette ci restassero a lungo. In Inghilterra hanno dimostrato che il virus può resistere nell'aria, come effetto aerosol, da 1 a 3 ore. In un'ora (comunque tantissimo NDR) però tende a dimezzarsi. In Usa hanno dimostrato che il virus, con un semplice starnuto, può viaggiare per circa 7-8 metri. In Cina, negli ospedali, tracce di virus sono state trovate addirittura su davanzali e grate degli impianti di aerosol. Questo significa che dal coronavirus dovremo imparare a proteggerci anche quando torneremo ad uscire di casa.
> 
> Alla luce di queste ultime ricerche, in futuro, per uscire, quando ci si troverà al cospetto di molte persone, dovremo indossare mascherine ed più rispettare il metro di distanza. E le mascherine chirurgiche non rappresentano la soluzione ideale, perchè non sigillano naso e bocca e non sono filtranti. Le mascherine, inoltre, non devono essere toccate con le mani nemmeno esternamente. Sono monouso e si tengono solamente dalle 2 alle 4 ore.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Disastro incredibile. Praticamente, si rischia ovunque: al Supermercato, in farmacia, in tutti i locali. Penso in particolare a ristoranti, pizzerie, locali in cui si sta a lungo. Se le cose stanno così, non riapriranno praticamente più.



Infatti, la ristorazione é morta, é morta qualsiasi forma di socializzazione, se non socializziamo non ci possiamo ribellare e ci i facciamo lobotomizzare dalle notizie che vogliono darci loro. Col cax.xo che faccio sta vita


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>



I musi gialli avranno preso spunto da sta robaccia


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Infatti, la ristorazione é morta, é morta qualsiasi forma di socializzazione, se non socializziamo non ci possiamo ribellare e ci i facciamo lobotomizzare dalle notizie che vogliono darci loro. Col cax.xo che faccio sta vita



Alla luce di tutto ciò, mi chiedo come non abbiano ancora nuclearizzato la Cina.

Questi ci hanno distrutto la vita.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alla luce di tutto ciò, mi chiedo come non abbiano ancora nuclearizzato la Cina.
> 
> Questi ci hanno distrutto la vita.



Forse puntano più a isolarli e depredargli ogni cent per risanare le economie mondiali. Almeno spero, perché altrimenti senza socializzare e senza interi settori lavorativi siamo già tutti morti


----------



## carlocarlo (3 Aprile 2020)

cosa intendete che resiste nell'aria 3 ore? vola? se intendete quello è impossibile.
se intendete che con una sistema di areazione (climatizzatore) faccia volare il virus e questo non muore per tre ore si sapeva gia benissimo. ricordate la prima nave? tutti stavano in stanza ma si contagiavano colpa dell'area condizionata.



Admin ha scritto:


> Alla luce di tutto ciò, mi chiedo come non abbiano ancora nuclearizzato la Cina.
> 
> Questi ci hanno distrutto la vita.



cosi si che migliori la vita


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> cosa intendete che resiste nell'aria 3 ore? vola? se intendete quello è impossibile.
> se intendete che con una sistema di areazione (climatizzatore) faccia volare il virus e questo non muore per tre ore si sapeva gia benissimo. ricordate la prima nave? tutti stavano in stanza ma si contagiavano colpa dell'area condizionata.
> 
> 
> ...



Sì, hai ragione. Ora è troppo tardi. Andava fatto subito.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Aprile 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> cosa intendete che resiste nell'aria 3 ore? vola? se intendete quello è impossibile.
> se intendete che con una sistema di areazione (climatizzatore) faccia volare il virus e questo non muore per tre ore si sapeva gia benissimo. ricordate la prima nave? tutti stavano in stanza ma si contagiavano colpa dell'area condizionata..
> 
> cosi si che migliori la vita




Non penso voli, però nei luoghi chiusi dotati di sistemi di circolazione dell’aria penso possa restare sospeso per un determinato periodo di tempo


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa news da Repubblica (Ma su questi lidi ne abbiamo avuto sempre il sospetto NDR): il coronavirus Covid-19 circola anche nell’aria. Gli studi effettuati hanno scoperto che la diffusione del virus nell’aria è sostenuta, più di quanto si credesse. L’OMS si prepara a rivedere le norme.
> 
> *Repubblica cartacea: sono tanti i dubbi sulla nuova malattia. Gli ultimi studi confermano che la diffusione del virus nell'aria è più sostenuta rispetto a quanto si pensasse. Ed ora gli Usa, ad esempio, consigliano di utilizzare le mascherine anche in pubblico. L'OMS si dichiara pronta a cambiare le linee guida, mentre secondo L'ISS il virus negli ospedali potrebbe trasmettersi anche attraverso l'effetto aerosol prodotto dai ventilatori meccanici. Ciò significa che il virus potrebbe restare e accumularsi anche in stanze chiuse ed affollate e in ascensori, se persone infette ci restassero a lungo. In Inghilterra hanno dimostrato che il virus può resistere nell'aria, come effetto aerosol, da 1 a 3 ore. In un'ora (comunque tantissimo NDR) però tende a dimezzarsi. In Usa hanno dimostrato che il virus, con un semplice starnuto, può viaggiare per circa 7-8 metri. In Cina, negli ospedali, tracce di virus sono state trovate addirittura su davanzali e grate degli impianti di aerosol. Questo significa che dal coronavirus dovremo imparare a proteggerci anche quando torneremo ad uscire di casa.
> 
> Alla luce di queste ultime ricerche, in futuro, per uscire, quando ci si troverà al cospetto di molte persone, dovremo indossare mascherine ed più rispettare il metro di distanza. E le mascherine chirurgiche non rappresentano la soluzione ideale, perchè non sigillano naso e bocca e non sono filtranti. Le mascherine, inoltre, non devono essere toccate con le mani nemmeno esternamente. Sono monouso e si tengono solamente dalle 2 alle 4 ore.*



.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa news da Repubblica (Ma su questi lidi ne abbiamo avuto sempre il sospetto NDR): il coronavirus Covid-19 circola anche nell’aria. Gli studi effettuati hanno scoperto che la diffusione del virus nell’aria è sostenuta, più di quanto si credesse. L’OMS si prepara a rivedere le norme.
> 
> *Repubblica cartacea: sono tanti i dubbi sulla nuova malattia. Gli ultimi studi confermano che la diffusione del virus nell'aria è più sostenuta rispetto a quanto si pensasse. Ed ora gli Usa, ad esempio, consigliano di utilizzare le mascherine anche in pubblico. L'OMS si dichiara pronta a cambiare le linee guida, mentre secondo L'ISS il virus negli ospedali potrebbe trasmettersi anche attraverso l'effetto aerosol prodotto dai ventilatori meccanici. Ciò significa che il virus potrebbe restare e accumularsi anche in stanze chiuse ed affollate e in ascensori, se persone infette ci restassero a lungo. In Inghilterra hanno dimostrato che il virus può resistere nell'aria, come effetto aerosol, da 1 a 3 ore. In un'ora (comunque tantissimo NDR) però tende a dimezzarsi. In Usa hanno dimostrato che il virus, con un semplice starnuto, può viaggiare per circa 7-8 metri. In Cina, negli ospedali, tracce di virus sono state trovate addirittura su davanzali e grate degli impianti di aerosol. Questo significa che dal coronavirus dovremo imparare a proteggerci anche quando torneremo ad uscire di casa.
> 
> Alla luce di queste ultime ricerche, in futuro, per uscire, quando ci si troverà al cospetto di molte persone, dovremo indossare mascherine ed più rispettare il metro di distanza. E le mascherine chirurgiche non rappresentano la soluzione ideale, perchè non sigillano naso e bocca e non sono filtranti. Le mascherine, inoltre, non devono essere toccate con le mani nemmeno esternamente. Sono monouso e si tengono solamente dalle 2 alle 4 ore.*



Siamo sopravvissuti a qualcosa di più letale visti i tempi (spagnola). Supereremo anche questo, anche se per qualche tempo dovremo cambiare stile di vita.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa news da Repubblica (Ma su questi lidi ne abbiamo avuto sempre il sospetto NDR): il coronavirus Covid-19 circola anche nell’aria. Gli studi effettuati hanno scoperto che la diffusione del virus nell’aria è sostenuta, più di quanto si credesse. L’OMS si prepara a rivedere le norme.
> 
> *Repubblica cartacea: sono tanti i dubbi sulla nuova malattia. Gli ultimi studi confermano che la diffusione del virus nell'aria è più sostenuta rispetto a quanto si pensasse. Ed ora gli Usa, ad esempio, consigliano di utilizzare le mascherine anche in pubblico. L'OMS si dichiara pronta a cambiare le linee guida, mentre secondo L'ISS il virus negli ospedali potrebbe trasmettersi anche attraverso l'effetto aerosol prodotto dai ventilatori meccanici. Ciò significa che il virus potrebbe restare e accumularsi anche in stanze chiuse ed affollate e in ascensori, se persone infette ci restassero a lungo. In Inghilterra hanno dimostrato che il virus può resistere nell'aria, come effetto aerosol, da 1 a 3 ore. In un'ora (comunque tantissimo NDR) però tende a dimezzarsi. In Usa hanno dimostrato che il virus, con un semplice starnuto, può viaggiare per circa 7-8 metri. In Cina, negli ospedali, tracce di virus sono state trovate addirittura su davanzali e grate degli impianti di aerosol. Questo significa che dal coronavirus dovremo imparare a proteggerci anche quando torneremo ad uscire di casa.
> 
> Alla luce di queste ultime ricerche, in futuro, per uscire, quando ci si troverà al cospetto di molte persone, dovremo indossare mascherine ed più rispettare il metro di distanza. E le mascherine chirurgiche non rappresentano la soluzione ideale, perchè non sigillano naso e bocca e non sono filtranti. Le mascherine, inoltre, non devono essere toccate con le mani nemmeno esternamente. Sono monouso e si tengono solamente dalle 2 alle 4 ore.*



Erano dei sospetti che avevamo e usando un pò di logica ci si poteva arrivare : del resto su quella nave il contagio come è avvenuto se non coi condizionatori?
Notizia drammatica comunque perchè fa crollare tutte le certezze e tutte le norme attuali.
Lavorare o stare in ambienti chiusi, pur rispettando le norme di sicurezza sulla distanza , non basta più.
Uffici , ospedali, locali sono tutti aerati coi condizionatori.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Aprile 2020)

prepariamoci a un "New Normal".


----------



## Marilson (3 Aprile 2020)

un mio amico medico, attualmente in fase di guarigione, mi ha detto che per lui uno dei posti peggiori sono i grandi supermercati con mega impianti di areazione. Il virus circola nell'aria, viene aspirato e ridistribuito ben bene.. Motivo per cui le navi da crociera sono il posto peggiore in assoluto (ah, a proposito, il business delle navi da crociera e' finito per sempre. Fanno gia' prima a pensare come ridurre tutte ste navi a lamette da barba).


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa news da Repubblica (Ma su questi lidi ne abbiamo avuto sempre il sospetto NDR): il coronavirus Covid-19 circola anche nell’aria. Gli studi effettuati hanno scoperto che la diffusione del virus nell’aria è sostenuta, più di quanto si credesse. L’OMS si prepara a rivedere le norme.
> 
> *Repubblica cartacea: sono tanti i dubbi sulla nuova malattia. Gli ultimi studi confermano che la diffusione del virus nell'aria è più sostenuta rispetto a quanto si pensasse. Ed ora gli Usa, ad esempio, consigliano di utilizzare le mascherine anche in pubblico. L'OMS si dichiara pronta a cambiare le linee guida, mentre secondo L'ISS il virus negli ospedali potrebbe trasmettersi anche attraverso l'effetto aerosol prodotto dai ventilatori meccanici. Ciò significa che il virus potrebbe restare e accumularsi anche in stanze chiuse ed affollate e in ascensori, se persone infette ci restassero a lungo. In Inghilterra hanno dimostrato che il virus può resistere nell'aria, come effetto aerosol, da 1 a 3 ore. In un'ora (comunque tantissimo NDR) però tende a dimezzarsi. In Usa hanno dimostrato che il virus, con un semplice starnuto, può viaggiare per circa 7-8 metri. In Cina, negli ospedali, tracce di virus sono state trovate addirittura su davanzali e grate degli impianti di aerosol. Questo significa che dal coronavirus dovremo imparare a proteggerci anche quando torneremo ad uscire di casa.
> 
> Alla luce di queste ultime ricerche, in futuro, per uscire, quando ci si troverà al cospetto di molte persone, dovremo indossare mascherine ed più rispettare il metro di distanza. E le mascherine chirurgiche non rappresentano la soluzione ideale, perchè non sigillano naso e bocca e non sono filtranti. Le mascherine, inoltre, non devono essere toccate con le mani nemmeno esternamente. Sono monouso e si tengono solamente dalle 2 alle 4 ore.*



Se le cose stanno davvero così, finché non si troverà un vaccino la vita per come la conoscevamo è finita..ma che poi, anche col vaccino non è che si è certi al 100% di non ammalarsi..servirebbe una cura farmacologica..e chissà se mai arriverà..

Santo cielo sti musi gialli mangiratti ci hanno distrutto la vita..


----------



## carlocarlo (3 Aprile 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> un mio amico medico, attualmente in fase di guarigione, mi ha detto che per lui uno dei posti peggiori sono i grandi supermercati con mega impianti di areazione. Il virus circola nell'aria, viene aspirato e ridistribuito ben bene.. Motivo per cui le navi da crociera sono il posto peggiore in assoluto (ah, a proposito, il business delle navi da crociera e' finito per sempre. Fanno gia' prima a pensare come ridurre tutte ste navi a lamette da barba).



dici? io sono uno che ha fatto molte crociere. l'ultima a capodanno. beh sto guardando da settimane quella di capodanno prossimo e non è scesa di un euro.
ad un prezzo decente la prenoterei subito


----------



## Marilson (3 Aprile 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> dici? io sono uno che ha fatto molte crociere. l'ultima a capodanno. beh sto guardando da settimane quella di capodanno prossimo e non è scesa di un euro.
> ad un prezzo decente la prenoterei subito



ognuno fa quello che meglio crede, ma se qualcuno venisse da me oggi e mi direbbe "ti do 1000 euro se vai a farti una crociera gratis ai caraibi" lo prenderei a schiaffi. Altro che prezzo basso..


----------



## carlocarlo (3 Aprile 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ognuno fa quello che meglio crede, ma se qualcuno venisse da me oggi e mi direbbe "ti do 1000 euro se vai a farti una crociera gratis ai caraibi" lo prenderei a schiaffi. Altro che prezzo basso..



intanto tutte le compagnie non hanno ancora svalutato il prezzo.

avete troppa paura del cambiamento. ci saranno nuove opportunità. restare a piangere non migliorerà la nostra vita.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Aprile 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> un mio amico medico, attualmente in fase di guarigione, mi ha detto che per lui uno dei posti peggiori sono i grandi supermercati con mega impianti di areazione. Il virus circola nell'aria, viene aspirato e ridistribuito ben bene.. Motivo per cui le navi da crociera sono il posto peggiore in assoluto (ah, a proposito, il business delle navi da crociera e' finito per sempre. Fanno gia' prima a pensare come ridurre tutte ste navi a lamette da barba).



Aggiungici pure le compagnie aeree alla lista.


----------



## Lambro (3 Aprile 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ognuno fa quello che meglio crede, ma se qualcuno venisse da me oggi e mi direbbe "ti do 1000 euro se vai a farti una crociera gratis ai caraibi" lo prenderei a schiaffi. Altro che prezzo basso..



No be la crociera ora come ora è praticamente un biglietto per l'aldilà.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ho parole...spero si tratti solo che pensavano sopravvivesse 5 minuti e ne sopravvive 10..se parliamo di ore o peggio davvero non se ne esce più



Ma oggettivamente, se ci pensi era logico. Se non fosse cosi non si spiegherebbe questo disastro di contagi soprattutto nelle strutture sanitarie. Io l’ho sempre sospettato e non mi stupisco. All’aria aperta può non essere un problema, ma al chiuso è un disastro. Probabilmente non rimane nell’aria per tutto il giorno, ma qualchr ora abbondante si. Ripeto, non sono stupito


----------



## Marilson (3 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Aggiungici pure le compagnie aeree alla lista.



io l'aereo purtroppo devo prenderlo, della crociera posso farne a meno


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> OMS colpevole quanto la Cina a questo punto. Lo dicevamo noi qui da mesi e loro ci arrivano solo adesso


Il problema è che tutti parlano ma pochi sanno quello che dicono.
Purtroppo si sa poco di sto virus..


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Aprile 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> io l'aereo purtroppo devo prenderlo, della crociera posso farne a meno



Appunto, intendo dire che è ancora più rischioso l'aereo perchè molti di noi per lavoro o per tornare a casa devono prenderlo, certo, l'esposizione è minore che su una crociera, però il rischio c'è


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa news da Repubblica (Ma su questi lidi ne abbiamo avuto sempre il sospetto NDR): il coronavirus Covid-19 circola anche nell’aria. Gli studi effettuati hanno scoperto che la diffusione del virus nell’aria è sostenuta, più di quanto si credesse. L’OMS si prepara a rivedere le norme.
> 
> *Repubblica cartacea: sono tanti i dubbi sulla nuova malattia. Gli ultimi studi confermano che la diffusione del virus nell'aria è più sostenuta rispetto a quanto si pensasse. Ed ora gli Usa, ad esempio, consigliano di utilizzare le mascherine anche in pubblico. L'OMS si dichiara pronta a cambiare le linee guida, mentre secondo L'ISS il virus negli ospedali potrebbe trasmettersi anche attraverso l'effetto aerosol prodotto dai ventilatori meccanici. Ciò significa che il virus potrebbe restare e accumularsi anche in stanze chiuse ed affollate e in ascensori, se persone infette ci restassero a lungo. In Inghilterra hanno dimostrato che il virus può resistere nell'aria, come effetto aerosol, da 1 a 3 ore. In un'ora (comunque tantissimo NDR) però tende a dimezzarsi. In Usa hanno dimostrato che il virus, con un semplice starnuto, può viaggiare per circa 7-8 metri. In Cina, negli ospedali, tracce di virus sono state trovate addirittura su davanzali e grate degli impianti di aerosol. Questo significa che dal coronavirus dovremo imparare a proteggerci anche quando torneremo ad uscire di casa.
> 
> Alla luce di queste ultime ricerche, in futuro, per uscire, quando ci si troverà al cospetto di molte persone, dovremo indossare mascherine ed più rispettare il metro di distanza. E le mascherine chirurgiche non rappresentano la soluzione ideale, perchè non sigillano naso e bocca e non sono filtranti. Le mascherine, inoltre, non devono essere toccate con le mani nemmeno esternamente. Sono monouso e si tengono solamente dalle 2 alle 4 ore.*



Una persona intelligente con una testa sua, non manipolata dai parrucconi, lo poteva capire subito e senza la laurea in medicina... perché tutta questa virulenza e estensione del contagio non potevano essere spiegate con la semplice vicinanza e dopo tutte queste settimane di quarantena.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il problema è che tutti parlano ma pochi sanno quello che dicono.
> Purtroppo si sa poco di sto virus..



Da gennaio sti farabutti hanno dato decine di versioni diverse, ed ora ogni giorno se ne escono con un dramma nuovo, quando noi "ignoranti" lo dicevamo già da un bel po'. Mi è difficile non pensare ad incompetenza


----------



## Marilson (3 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Appunto, intendo dire che è ancora più rischioso l'aereo perchè molti di noi per lavoro o per tornare a casa devono prenderlo, certo, l'esposizione è minore che su una crociera, però il rischio c'è



ti faccio un altro esempio.. chi abita in citta'. Mega condomini di 10-15 piani. O chi lavora in grattacieli, come quello dell'unicredit a milano. Fai le scale o prendi l'ascensore? Gli ascensori sono da evitare assolutamente..


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se le cose stanno davvero così, finché non si troverà un vaccino la vita per come la conoscevamo è finita..ma che poi, anche col vaccino non è che si è certi al 100% di non ammalarsi..servirebbe una cura farmacologica..e chissà se mai arriverà..
> 
> Santo cielo sti musi gialli mangiratti ci hanno distrutto la vita..



Vabbè dai, è stata superata la peste nel 1300 e poi in seguito, epidemie di vaiolo, la spagnola e ora siamo finitI per il coronavirus? Dai..


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa news da Repubblica (Ma su questi lidi ne abbiamo avuto sempre il sospetto NDR): il coronavirus Covid-19 circola anche nell’aria. Gli studi effettuati hanno scoperto che la diffusione del virus nell’aria è sostenuta, più di quanto si credesse. L’OMS si prepara a rivedere le norme.
> 
> *Repubblica cartacea: sono tanti i dubbi sulla nuova malattia. Gli ultimi studi confermano che la diffusione del virus nell'aria è più sostenuta rispetto a quanto si pensasse. Ed ora gli Usa, ad esempio, consigliano di utilizzare le mascherine anche in pubblico. L'OMS si dichiara pronta a cambiare le linee guida, mentre secondo L'ISS il virus negli ospedali potrebbe trasmettersi anche attraverso l'effetto aerosol prodotto dai ventilatori meccanici. Ciò significa che il virus potrebbe restare e accumularsi anche in stanze chiuse ed affollate e in ascensori, se persone infette ci restassero a lungo. In Inghilterra hanno dimostrato che il virus può resistere nell'aria, come effetto aerosol, da 1 a 3 ore. In un'ora (comunque tantissimo NDR) però tende a dimezzarsi. In Usa hanno dimostrato che il virus, con un semplice starnuto, può viaggiare per circa 7-8 metri. In Cina, negli ospedali, tracce di virus sono state trovate addirittura su davanzali e grate degli impianti di aerosol. Questo significa che dal coronavirus dovremo imparare a proteggerci anche quando torneremo ad uscire di casa.
> 
> Alla luce di queste ultime ricerche, in futuro, per uscire, quando ci si troverà al cospetto di molte persone, dovremo indossare mascherine ed più rispettare il metro di distanza. E le mascherine chirurgiche non rappresentano la soluzione ideale, perchè non sigillano naso e bocca e non sono filtranti. Le mascherine, inoltre, non devono essere toccate con le mani nemmeno esternamente. Sono monouso e si tengono solamente dalle 2 alle 4 ore.*



Ragazzi non sono concetti non noti, semmai sono concetti che non sono stati riferiti.
Io vi posso dire con certezza( fonti miei amici medici) che in molti ospedali mancano le camere a pressione negativa che sono indispensabili per il contenimento di una malattia infettiva.
E come si sta sopperendo?
Chiudendo il singolo paziente da solo in stanza e lasciando le finestre aperte giorno e notte.
Ovviamente questo può accadere ed è accaduto quando i casi erano pochi, quindi nelle fasi iniziali.
Nelle drammatiche immagini che abbiamo visto in video giorno fa è saltata anche questa possibilità.
Risultato : crollo della barriera personale sanitario/paziente.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Da gennaio sti farabutti hanno dato decine di versioni diverse, ed ora ogni giorno se ne escono con un dramma nuovo, quando noi "ignoranti" lo dicevamo già da un bel po'. Mi è difficile non pensare ad incompetenza



Ormai tutto si sentono in diritto di parlare. Medici, virologi ecc tutti stanno avendo il loro momento di gloria


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Aprile 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ti faccio un altro esempio.. chi abita in citta'. Mega condomini di 10-15 piani. O chi lavora in grattacieli, come quello dell'unicredit a milano. Fai le scale o prendi l'ascensore? Gli ascensori sono da evitare assolutamente..



Verissimo anche questo


----------



## Cenzo (3 Aprile 2020)

.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa news da Repubblica (Ma su questi lidi ne abbiamo avuto sempre il sospetto NDR): il coronavirus Covid-19 circola anche nell’aria. Gli studi effettuati hanno scoperto che la diffusione del virus nell’aria è sostenuta, più di quanto si credesse. L’OMS si prepara a rivedere le norme.
> 
> *Repubblica cartacea: sono tanti i dubbi sulla nuova malattia. Gli ultimi studi confermano che la diffusione del virus nell'aria è più sostenuta rispetto a quanto si pensasse. Ed ora gli Usa, ad esempio, consigliano di utilizzare le mascherine anche in pubblico. L'OMS si dichiara pronta a cambiare le linee guida, mentre secondo L'ISS il virus negli ospedali potrebbe trasmettersi anche attraverso l'effetto aerosol prodotto dai ventilatori meccanici. Ciò significa che il virus potrebbe restare e accumularsi anche in stanze chiuse ed affollate e in ascensori, se persone infette ci restassero a lungo. In Inghilterra hanno dimostrato che il virus può resistere nell'aria, come effetto aerosol, da 1 a 3 ore. In un'ora (comunque tantissimo NDR) però tende a dimezzarsi. In Usa hanno dimostrato che il virus, con un semplice starnuto, può viaggiare per circa 7-8 metri. In Cina, negli ospedali, tracce di virus sono state trovate addirittura su davanzali e grate degli impianti di aerosol. Questo significa che dal coronavirus dovremo imparare a proteggerci anche quando torneremo ad uscire di casa.
> 
> Alla luce di queste ultime ricerche, in futuro, per uscire, quando ci si troverà al cospetto di molte persone, dovremo indossare mascherine ed più rispettare il metro di distanza. E le mascherine chirurgiche non rappresentano la soluzione ideale, perchè non sigillano naso e bocca e non sono filtranti. Le mascherine, inoltre, non devono essere toccate con le mani nemmeno esternamente. Sono monouso e si tengono solamente dalle 2 alle 4 ore.*



*Restate sulle news, che sono quelle reali, postate. Non tirate in ballo pseudo news prese chissà dove ed interpretazioni che non c'entrano nulla. Chi continua verrà bannato. *


----------



## Cenzo (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Restate sulle news, che sono quelle reali, postate. Non tirate in ballo pseudo news prese chissà dove ed interpretazioni che non c'entrano nulla. Chi continua verrà bannato. *



Quello che ho scritto io è riportato su TgCom24.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa news da Repubblica (Ma su questi lidi ne abbiamo avuto sempre il sospetto NDR): il coronavirus Covid-19 circola anche nell’aria. Gli studi effettuati hanno scoperto che la diffusione del virus nell’aria è sostenuta, più di quanto si credesse. L’OMS si prepara a rivedere le norme.
> 
> *Repubblica cartacea: sono tanti i dubbi sulla nuova malattia. Gli ultimi studi confermano che la diffusione del virus nell'aria è più sostenuta rispetto a quanto si pensasse. Ed ora gli Usa, ad esempio, consigliano di utilizzare le mascherine anche in pubblico. L'OMS si dichiara pronta a cambiare le linee guida, mentre secondo L'ISS il virus negli ospedali potrebbe trasmettersi anche attraverso l'effetto aerosol prodotto dai ventilatori meccanici. Ciò significa che il virus potrebbe restare e accumularsi anche in stanze chiuse ed affollate e in ascensori, se persone infette ci restassero a lungo. In Inghilterra hanno dimostrato che il virus può resistere nell'aria, come effetto aerosol, da 1 a 3 ore. In un'ora (comunque tantissimo NDR) però tende a dimezzarsi. In Usa hanno dimostrato che il virus, con un semplice starnuto, può viaggiare per circa 7-8 metri. In Cina, negli ospedali, tracce di virus sono state trovate addirittura su davanzali e grate degli impianti di aerosol. Questo significa che dal coronavirus dovremo imparare a proteggerci anche quando torneremo ad uscire di casa.
> 
> Alla luce di queste ultime ricerche, in futuro, per uscire, quando ci si troverà al cospetto di molte persone, dovremo indossare mascherine ed più rispettare il metro di distanza. E le mascherine chirurgiche non rappresentano la soluzione ideale, perchè non sigillano naso e bocca e non sono filtranti. Le mascherine, inoltre, non devono essere toccate con le mani nemmeno esternamente. Sono monouso e si tengono solamente dalle 2 alle 4 ore.*



Mah ... scusate, me a me viene da ridere ... ma queste cose non sono già state dette e ridette da mesi? A me sembra una trollata, è chiaro che il virus si trasmette prepotentemente nell'aria. Ora non mi ricordo con chi, ma abbiamo già affrontato la discussione. Mica può volare come un aereoplano, ma una particella piccola e leggera come il virus può restare evidentemente in sospensione per molto tempo, no? Altrimenti pure il famoso PM10 se ne andrebbe dopo una sola ora di stop delle automobili.

Il fatto è che più si va avanti e più questo virus sembra una macchina da guerra micidiale, altro che. Ma lasciamo perdere che se no vado OT come al solito.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Aprile 2020)

Il sospetto c'era,ma non sarà che cercano di far passare questo messaggio che ovviamente è drammatico oltremodo col solo scopo di rendere la pillola meno amara quando ci diranno che usciremo di casa a fine giugno?


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa news da Repubblica (Ma su questi lidi ne abbiamo avuto sempre il sospetto NDR): il coronavirus Covid-19 circola anche nell’aria. Gli studi effettuati hanno scoperto che la diffusione del virus nell’aria è sostenuta, più di quanto si credesse. L’OMS si prepara a rivedere le norme.
> 
> *Repubblica cartacea: sono tanti i dubbi sulla nuova malattia. Gli ultimi studi confermano che la diffusione del virus nell'aria è più sostenuta rispetto a quanto si pensasse. Ed ora gli Usa, ad esempio, consigliano di utilizzare le mascherine anche in pubblico. L'OMS si dichiara pronta a cambiare le linee guida, mentre secondo L'ISS il virus negli ospedali potrebbe trasmettersi anche attraverso l'effetto aerosol prodotto dai ventilatori meccanici. Ciò significa che il virus potrebbe restare e accumularsi anche in stanze chiuse ed affollate e in ascensori, se persone infette ci restassero a lungo. In Inghilterra hanno dimostrato che il virus può resistere nell'aria, come effetto aerosol, da 1 a 3 ore. In un'ora (comunque tantissimo NDR) però tende a dimezzarsi. In Usa hanno dimostrato che il virus, con un semplice starnuto, può viaggiare per circa 7-8 metri. In Cina, negli ospedali, tracce di virus sono state trovate addirittura su davanzali e grate degli impianti di aerosol. Questo significa che dal coronavirus dovremo imparare a proteggerci anche quando torneremo ad uscire di casa.
> 
> Alla luce di queste ultime ricerche, in futuro, per uscire, quando ci si troverà al cospetto di molte persone, dovremo indossare mascherine ed più rispettare il metro di distanza. E le mascherine chirurgiche non rappresentano la soluzione ideale, perchè non sigillano naso e bocca e non sono filtranti. Le mascherine, inoltre, non devono essere toccate con le mani nemmeno esternamente. Sono monouso e si tengono solamente dalle 2 alle 4 ore.*



Ma sinceramente sull'argomento mascherine: vedo tutti che usano mascherine FFP1 o chirurgiche, ma è palese che non filtrino il virus.

Servono almeno FFP2 o FFP3, se no è come non averle praticamente.

Comunque era prevedibile che nell'aria in ambienti chiusi ci fosse sta schifezza, non mi son mai fidato ad andare in posta/panettiere/banca senza mascherina, sin dall'inizio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Aprile 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma sinceramente sull'argomento mascherine: vedo tutti che usano mascherine FFP1 o chirurgiche, ma è palese che non filtrino il virus.
> 
> Servono almeno FFP2 o FFP3, se no è come non averle praticamente.
> 
> Comunque era prevedibile che nell'aria in ambienti chiusi ci fosse sta schifezza, non mi son mai fidato ad andare in posta/panettiere/banca senza mascherina, sin dall'inizio.



Le mascherine se vengono usate da tutti bastano anche ffp1, il problema è se un contagiato non la usa, le ffp1 non proteggono te, ma gli altri in caso tu abbia il virus. Le ffp2 o 3 oggi non le trovi più, e se le trovi sono a prezzi osceni, su ebay le vendono all'asta, ho visto aste da 50-60€ l'una. Impossibile per un comune cittadino


----------



## mabadi (3 Aprile 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'OMS deve essere bombardata



A sto punto è credibile che nella realizzazione del Virus centri il laboratorio dell'OMS in Cina.
Io non oso immaginare gli effetti del vaccino.
Prima di un anno non conviene ... rischio zombi in agguato.....


----------



## Andris (3 Aprile 2020)

Il presidente dell'Istituto Superiore di Sanità Brusaferro ha affermato che non ci siano evidenze scientifiche sul fatto che il coronavirus possa diffondersi nell'aria.
Solo in ambiti particolari come gli ospedali in certe condizioni.
Le via di contagio restano le goccioline di saliva e il contatto


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Aprile 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ti faccio un altro esempio.. chi abita in citta'. Mega condomini di 10-15 piani. O chi lavora in grattacieli, come quello dell'unicredit a milano. Fai le scale o prendi l'ascensore? Gli ascensori sono da evitare assolutamente..



sono settimane che evito l'ascensore e apro le finestre del condominio.

sinceramente non vedo questa novità in questo articolo.... è ovvio che uno malato se sta in un ambiente impesta l'ambiente. io ho sempre aperto le finestre anche quando qualcuno aveva il raffreddore. è logico.

non capisco di cosa ci stupiamo... staremo con la finestra aperta, dove possibile, il più possibile aspettando il vaccino.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Aprile 2020)

che poi... dipende quanto l'aria è impestata e quanto uno sta nella stanza. e quanto è grossa la stanza....

ovvio che se uno dice 3 parole in un museo non infetta quelli che in quella stanza stanno 5 minuti, ma se uno starnutisce in un ufficio in continuazione i colleghi sono fregati. ma questo anche col raffreddore dai....


----------

